# Home Made Fender Roller



## Thurman (Apr 9, 2018)

I made this fender roller about 12 years ago and have used it plenty. Works great and saves a lot of time. The roller is close to the main body so it's really stout. I do one side at a time. Very smooth action.



















It's heavy duty and flexes very little.


I used readily available metal and bearings along with a large valve wheel and an old custom steering wheel. My machinist buddy made the rollers.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 12, 2018)

I like it! A fender roller is another bucket list tool to get.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 18, 2018)

a must have


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 18, 2018)

Thurman said:


> I made this fender roller about 12 years ago and have used it plenty. Works great and saves a lot of time. The roller is close to the main body so it's really stout. I do one side at a time. Very smooth action.
> 
> 
> View attachment 785417
> ...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 18, 2018)

Thurman said:


> I made this fender roller about 12 years ago and have used it plenty. Works great and saves a lot of time. The roller is close to the main body so it's really stout. I do one side at a time. Very smooth action.
> 
> 
> View attachment 785417
> ...


----------



## Thurman (Apr 20, 2018)

It's 42'' tall and I usually let someone roll their own because it's real easy to go flatten the edges if you accidentally roll off the edge.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 21, 2018)

Thurman said:


> It's 42'' tall and I usually let someone roll their own because it's real easy to go flatten the edges if you accidentally roll off the edge.




ROLLING FENDERS IS AN ART!  
NO PLACE FOR ACCIDENTALLY ROLLING OFF AN EDGE!
NICE OF YOU TO LET OTHERS USE THE ROLLER.
BUT, BE SURE AND GIVE INSTRUCTIONS BEFOREHAND.
ESPECIALLY WHEN ROLLING A FENDER AND IT GETS WIDER 
AND THE FENDER NO LONGER FITS OVER THE TIRE.

THE HEIGHT TO ME INDICATES YOU MAY HAVE TO 
SIT DOWN TO USE THIS MACHINE?
LIKE I SAID 'VERY INGENIOUS' AND CREATIVE!


----------



## Viewmaster (Feb 4, 2019)

TOTALLY RADIKAL!!!   I LOVE IT!!!

-e


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 6, 2019)

WES PINCHOT said:


> ROLLING FENDERS IS AN ART!
> NO PLACE FOR ACCIDENTALLY ROLLING OFF AN EDGE!
> NICE OF YOU TO LET OTHERS USE THE ROLLER.
> BUT, BE SURE AND GIVE INSTRUCTIONS BEFOREHAND.
> ...




Netiquette.wikia.com  states that using all Caps on the internet is considered shouting and Shouting on the internet is not polite .


----------



## Viewmaster (Feb 7, 2019)

^ Care!!


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 2, 2019)

Killer!


----------



## R.Wheeler (Jan 6, 2022)

Neat roller! Considering making one. Did you ever experience issues with the metal rollers damaging the paint?? (In my head I’ve been thinking I might make them from a nice hardwood to avoid that problem.)


----------



## vincev (Jan 6, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Netiquette.wikia.com  states that using all Caps on the internet is considered shouting and Shouting on the internet is not polite .



Wes is allowed to yell whenever he wants,,,,,lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm not sure I have seen a post where he is not.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 7, 2022)

He must realize most of us are hard of hearing


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 7, 2022)

I heard Wes clearly with his Chicago accent.


----------

